# Best way to attach table top to this dresser (w/ pic)



## GammaPoint (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, 

My wife and I recently moved into a new apartment in Boston. Our place, in particular our kitchen, isn't very big. Since we like to cook we have a large assortment of kitchen stuff, but the new kitchen doesn't have enough cabinet space to hold everything. Our solution was to buy a dresser at IKEA, and then take the table top from our old IKEA table and put it ontop. This gives us a bar-height table to eat on with tons of storage to help alleviate our storage problem. You can see our setup in the photo here: http://i45.tinypic.com/4ktoxw.jpg .

Currently that tabletop is not secured to the dresser, although it needs to be. I was curious if anyone had a good solution for how we should attach it. Of course, one could just nail something from the top or the bottom, could attach brackets on the back side where it overhangs, etc. Browsing Home Depot there are SOOO many aisles of ways to attach things that I figured that there probably exists some perfect solution that is better than I could dream up and maybe you have an idea?

We appreciate any suggestions you might give! 

Edit: Once attached, we plan on pulling it back from the wall and putting stools on the backside (where the drawers are not) so that people can sit on stools on 3 sides of the table, having a slight overhang where they can put their legs.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's just 3/4" thick partical board, not a great idea to use it for what you intend. It's going to curl. 
A couple of differant ways to do it would be to glue it to a piece of 3/4" plywood and trim out the edges.
Or you could try using some corbels to give it some support.
Really should have used whats called a bar top. It's thicker and has rounded edges.

Some constrution adhesive on the top of the cabinet and some special screws made for partical board screwed in from inside the cabinet will hold it in place.


----------



## GammaPoint (Sep 15, 2012)

joecaption said:


> That's just 3/4" thick partical board, not a great idea to use it for what you intend. It's going to curl.
> A couple of differant ways to do it would be to glue it to a piece of 3/4" plywood and trim out the edges.
> Or you could try using some corbels to give it some support.
> Really should have used whats called a bar top. It's thicker and has rounded edges.
> ...



Thanks Joe. I appreciate the suggestions. Yes, we do realize this is just cheap particle board from IKEA and so this will not last a long time. My wife and I are just doing postdocs in the area and so will probably move again in 2-3 years time so we were more interested in getting something that would work for while we were here and then invest in better, more permanent, solutions once we were going to be relatively settled in where we were going to live. 

I didn't even realize there were special particle board screws ( :blush: ), so this is all useful information.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.mcfeelys.com/tech/mdf.htm


----------

